# where to find replacement handle?



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I got a couple old spinning reels from my old man, one of them I used a good bit and it works amazing for not being a real high end reel but the handle broke on it.

The arm part that connects onto the handle itself snapped where there was some old corrossion so I need to replace the whole handle assembly. Tried to just file off where it broke and drill a hole and have a real crappy little stubby arm but it just crumbled from the corrossion on it.

Where locally could I find replacement parts? and what would it likely cost? 

It's a shimano ax 500s, the handle was the only part that had any corrossion of any kind on it, the rest is in pretty like new condition so theres enough life left in this reel.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a google.
shimano ax 500s replacement handle - Google Search

Skip


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Here's a google.
> shimano ax 500s replacement handle - Google Search
> 
> Skip


i had googled already couldnt find much

but really asking to see if anyone knows of anywhere *local* i could look


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Might try giving Ron a call at Rod-n-Reel Depot on Lillian Loop by Dog Track. 458-0428. He does alot of repairs for people on here.

Skip


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Give me a PM in about a week, should be able to fix you up.


----------

